# The Saddest Day



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

The Saddest Day

After 50+ years of caravaning & motorhoming, the cardiac health issues I mentioned some time ago, and despite the best of attention and help from the NHS, have forced us to accept we can no longer continue enjoying our hobby. and maybe going on 78 has something to do with it not being as much fun as it was.

Just one short trip since New Year and it was too much for me. So very reluctantly indeed I have accepted I have to sell our much loved van. There was just one former owner.

It would be ideal for it to go to an MHF member for the list has helped me so much ... someone who will enjoy and appreciate what we no longer can.

This is our ideal 2 berth motorhome: it is a really spacious coach built designed for two. It has the popular large 'U' shape rear lounge for easy entertaining which has 2 large singles or it quickly makes one huge double.

We bought the van with 4500 miles in 2010 and it now has 15,250 trouble free miles on. I had an early MOT done in the hope I'd get another year.

It has cab Central locking and Electric windows. It is fully fitted with shower, wash basin & Thetford swivel bowl cassette toilet. The excellent Truma Ultrastore Rapide gas/240v water heater, and just serviced Eberspacher Airtronic diesel blown air heating are super efficient and have given us the freedom to enjoy the magnificent Aires and remoter lesser known campsites in France at our leisure and to wild camp in Scotland in great comfort.

With the 4 burner gas Hob and full Oven and the Thetford gas/12/240v fridge freezer we have all the capabilities of 'home cooking' in a compact and very well designed kitchen yet the cook does not obstruct passage from cab to lounge. There's an Auto retracting Electric Entry step, a Captain's Swivel seat [my preferred reading seat] and a Fiamma F45 side sun awning and the usual Auxiliary battery & mains 240v battery charger. The charger can be selected to charge the vehicle battery should it be necessary. Standard fly screens & effective blinds are fitted to all van windows and the large Remis roof-light has a total blackout blind for late risers!

Last year a harbinger foretaste of 'force-majeur' curtailed our ability to enjoy and explore the country sometimes so we installed an Oyster Satellite system to fill those periods.

Two new-style 6kg Propane cylinders more than covered our gas useage on our last Spring four weeks in France as they did on a somewhat cooler four weeks around the magnificent Scottish Highlands and Northern Coasts.

Hence our van is for sale.

Extras included: Side Sun Awning; Oyster Satellite System; Tow Bar with Rear Protector Bar; Timbren Suspension; Silverscreens.

£25,000 ono

Viewing: Anytime by Arrangement - here at our property near Darlington
Contact: Initially via List, PM or email to <[email protected]>

DETAILS
Autocruise Star Spirit 2006
Original Handbook / Documents
2 Berth 
Used 
15,250 Miles 
Diesel 
'U' Shaped Large Rear Lounge 
2 large singles or easy to put up 'huge' double
Body Condition Excellent
Mechanical Condition Excellent 
MOT Until March 2015 
1 Previous Owner 
Chassis : Peugeot Boxer
Coach Built 
2 Travelling Seats 
Right Hand Drive 
2.2 litre Diesel
Manual 5+Reverse
FWD 
White 
Interior Condition Excellent 
Overall Condition Excellent 
Service history 
Weighbridge docket loaded for France

EXTRAS
Towbar + Rear Protector Bar
Oyster Satellite TV
Rear Timbren Suspension Assisters
Internal Silver Screens
Sun Awning

Weights:
Gross Weight Permitted - 3,500 kg
Max Loaded for France - 3,220 kg [Full Water & Fuel] weighbridge dockett
Width - 2,230 mm
Length - 6,115mm


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sad you've come to the end of an era. I'm sure your much-loved van will provide many wonderful memories for its new owners, whoever they are. 

Life will be different, but hopefully also fulfilling. Good luck.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I will be sorry to see you go, I have read some of your contributions on here with great interest. 

I am not looking to change my van but I'm sure you won't have any problem selling it, only letting go.

Best wishes for the future, Frank.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Ike, we're really sorry that you're having to give up motorhoming. No doubt the memories you've accumulated will sustain you somewhat, but we also hope that you both find other interests or activities to fill the gap.

You were the first other MHF members that we met and we'd like to thank you for the help and advice you gave us when we both had our Medallions.

Our very best wishes to you and Barbara.


Chris and John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This does indeed sound like a sad day. I remember coming down to see you to show you my scooter and rack as you were wanting something similar.

The van sounds great so I am sure you will have no bother selling it. If I speak to anyone local (as Im just down the road) thats after one ill get in touch.

I hope you will still pop in to here to catch up.

All the best.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Never really known you

But I wish you all the best

It comes to us all, the day we hang up our travels

And live on those fantastic memories

Never forget that most don't have those memories

You are streets ahead

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A sad day indeed for you.I do hope you can find enjoyment doing something else and remember all those trips and places you have seen and done.

cabby


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

It was a man such as yourself that we bought our MH off, forced to quit through ill health. He had had great adventures over many years and many motorhomes, was proud to show off his photo albums and scrap book containing badges etc of all the places he had been. He gave us lots of advice and everything he could to get us started. He was most apologetic as to the state of the MH as he was no longer able to wash it , even trying to show us around it made him out of breath. When we finally started to holiday in the van we kept in touch and sent him the odd photo from our travels- some of which he received in hospital which cheered him up a bit. A true gentleman to whom we are forever grateful. No doubt some family will be grateful for the condition you have kept the van in and perhaps it's some comfort to know that you will be passing on a world of travel and enjoyment for others.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That's a tough one that we'll all have to face one day.

Hang onto those memories.

Good luck with the years ahead and I hope you find an alternative and absorbing pastime.

Take care


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

We can all relate to this as we all know that our sad day will come.

Because of my wife's dementia, I can't be sure each year whether the van will still 'work' for us. Happily we've had our first short overnight trip (childminding!) and it was if we hadn't had a break. I also have to wonder how far it's sensible to go, and for how long. But it doesn't half make you appreciate the experience even though it's not always easy.

As others have said, we will all have our precious memories when our time comes.

All the best

Phil


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

All the best for the future. 
No doubt a very painful and difficult decision to make but I suspect you just know it was the right one for you.
Whoever gets your van will be getting a good one.
Hold fast to the great times you had in the van and enjoy whatever new area of interest you develop.
Regards


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear your story but like others am sure you have lots of memories which can be brought to life with the photographs you have.

I have a motorhoming friend here in Gateshead who is your age and he is fighting Parkinsons and other health issues. He too will be devastated if he has to sell his Hymer.

You can always get Barry to pop round and read his latest adventures (and mishaps) from his blog ........ just like Jackanory.  

Good luck.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry you are being forced to give up MHing. As has been said it will come to us all one day  

Perhaps you have given us a reminder to get out there and use and enjoy the MH while we still can.

All the best for the future

Sue


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

We, too, would like to add our best wishes. It must be a hard decision to make but as others have said, at least you've been places, enjoyed the times you've had in the motorhome and got some wonderful memories. Good luck with selling, it looks a cracker.

Catz


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Ike. As you know, we also had to sell our motorhome recently. I fall back on the memories and photos we have taken when touring. The grandchildren keep sending us photos of them on their adventures in their motorhome and we visit them when they are in this area with their van.

Not so much a sad day, but a day to begin reflecting on the good times you have had.

Always happy to meet up again to jointly reminisce. You could always join all the Fruitcakes renegades as a day visitor when they meet at Hurworth That's what we plan to do.

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That's a great idea Colin. The more the merrier


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

As everybody has said - very sorry you have had to decide to sell your much-loved van. It is a day that will come to every single one of us, but it doesn't make it any easier.

Hope you can find a good home for it, which I'm sure you will.

I take my hat off to you, being able to motorhome until you are almost 78. I've no doubt there are others on here that have managed similar, or beyond - but it seems like a fine achievement to me. Not sure if I will get anywhere near that age with the van?

Anyway, best wishes for the future. Trust you'll pop in here from time-to-time for a chat.

Mike


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a shame that your epic Motorhome Journey is coming to an end, but I wish you the best of luck for the future (and good luck with the sale of the Van, hope she finds a good home).


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts. It really was a tough decision to make even though it came at us in stages.

I think the first big hit was a few years ago when our holiday practise of 15-20 miles hill walking one day and a day wombling the next, was sharply curtailed and then bit by bit became 'on the level only' and not in the wet!

The scooter was magnificent [thanks for the guidance Barry] and sadly had to go recently. Some time ago the Medallion [and I have pictures of two Medallions in our yard ChrisandJohn - thanks for your memories <g>] went in favour of the StarSpirit.

But it was a serious marker when we installed the satellite dish for something much much slower to do for rather longer than we were used to although a mountain of books on the Kindles was another good idea.

Still ... decision now made ... now we're getting into the new 'rent a cottage' phase.

Again many many thanks to you all ... and I hope all you enjoy your wanderings as much as we have.

Yours aye

Ike & Barbara


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

As a relative newcomer to the joys of motor homing it can only imagine the sense of loss. But what glorious memories you have made and that is something g so precious. We are in this for the memories and hope we make some great ones as I'm sure you have xx


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear you have to give up, you must have loads of wonderful memories

If we are able to use our MH for as long as you have I'd be a happy bunny

Best regards and enjoy your cottage rentals x


----------

